# Авиация > Однополчане >  300 АПИБ Переяславка-2

## RA3DCS

Ищу однополчан служивших в 300 АПИБ в/ч 65373 пос. Переяславка-2.
ra3dcs@mail.ru
Александр.

----------


## AntropovSergei

> Ищу однополчан служивших в 300 АПИБ в/ч 65573 пос. Переяславка-2.
> ra3dcs@mail.ru
> Александр.


Что у вас было?
МиГ-27?
Я жил-родился в Хабаровске-47 и мне довелось ребенком с курирующим вас офицером году в 1980 г. у вас быть и в МиГ-27 сидеть :) 
Хотя в 1988 г офицер-препод в Рубцовской ШМАС мне говорил что это были типа МиГ-23БН
Прикол - все улицы в Переясловке были из плит, подобных аэродромным, и даже легковушки на них "стучали" как поезда

----------


## RA3DCS

> офицер-препод в Рубцовской ШМАС мне говорил что это были типа МиГ-23БН


Были МиГ-23БМ, БК, УБ.

----------


## AntropovSergei

> Были МиГ-23БМ, БК, УБ.


"Производство МиГ-23БМ оперативно наладили в конце 1973 года... Серия продолжалась до весны 1978 года и всего было изготовлено 360 МиГ-23БМ, которые после проведения всей программы испытаний были приняты на вооружение в феврале 1975 года под названием МиГ-27, хотя в эксплуатации и производстве самолет часто продолжали звать прежним наименованием."
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig27.html

Теперь всё понятно.

----------


## AntropovSergei

Показали по Рен-ТВ, вроде, репортаж о расформировании Переяславки-2.
Ужас :(
Я правильно понял, что авиачасти там не будет?

----------


## balu109

а годы-то какие?
у нас на работе есть девочка, её отец служил там в 70-е.
Поляков его фамилия.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Показали по Рен-ТВ, вроде, репортаж о расформировании Переяславки-2.
> Ужас :(
> Я правильно понял, что авиачасти там не будет?


В 80 годах в Переяславке стояло два полка 300 АПИБ и 302 ПВО.  300 расформирован в 1989г.  а вот теперь и 302 в 2009г.  перестал существовать!

----------


## RA3DCS

> а годы-то какие?
> у нас на работе есть девочка, её отец служил там в 70-е.
> Поляков его фамилия.


У нас в 80г. замполит ТЭЧ был капитан Поляков.

----------


## RA3DCS

Немного из истории 300 АПИБ. 
Из воспоминаний Андрея Гладченко.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
В 300-й полк я в составе эскадрильи из Озёрной пади перевёлся в 1984 году, сразу после того как командиром 300-го стал Кудрявцев В.Г. До 1985 год летал в 3-й эскадрильи, в 1986г имел честь попасть в 1-ю аэ и прослужить там в качестве командира звена до самого расформирования полка. Третьей эскадрильей до 1986 г. командовал Кшевинский, а с 1986 - Корчагин. Первой аэ на момент моего прихода руководил Максименков и летали мы вместе до самого расформирования. Кудрявцев был отличным командиром, прекрасным лётчиком и смог создать из полка прекрасно подготовленный и готовый в полном объёме к боевым действиям в любых условиях, над сушей и над морем, полк. Особого внимания заслуживает подготовка первой эскадрильи. На своём примере скажу, что в то время я  будучи капитаном, лётчиком первого класса, освоил все модификации Миг-27 , выполнил все задачи КБП и крайний год в основном летал по программе совершенствования (полёты на пред. малых высотах 5 - 15м., посадка парой, посадка на автостраду, посадка ночью на неосвещённую ВПП, боевое применение по собственным расчётам и манёврам и т. д. ) Эскадрилья была крайне востребована на всех серьёзных учениях проводимых как по планам боевой подготовки, так и по планам проверок ГИМО, а так же проводимых в противовес учениям НАТО в нейтральных водах граничащих с о. Сахалин. Никто в то время не хотел думать о том, что полк с такой подготовкой можно уничтожить простым росчерком пера. В 1989г. первую аэ пытались сохранить и полным составом перевели на аэр. Озёрная Падь (Приморье), но там мы в полном составе продержались всего год и то в основном занимались тем, что перегоняли Миг-27К с Питера в Приморье на так называемые базы хранения, а на самом деле на разграбление и последующее уничтожение боеготовых рабочих Каэр. В ноябре 1989 после очередной командировки, сразу после посадки в Приморье я со своим звеном получил распоряжение убыть в Чехословакию, а в скорости и 224 полк вместе с остатками первой эскадрильи 300-го перестал существовать, ну и естественно закончилась славная история Миг-27 на Дальнем Востоке, да и вообще в стране.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Василий Григорьевич Кудрявцев до 1990г.был заместителем ,а в конце 1990г.назначен командиром 303 адиб в г.Уссурийске.В 1991г. стал генералом.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Василий Григорьевич Кудрявцев до 1990г.был заместителем ,а в конце 1990г.назначен командиром 303 адиб в г.Уссурийске.В 1991г. стал генералом.


Можно еще добавить:
после чего в звании генерала командовал РЦ где то на западе и к великому сожалению скоропостижно скончался от какой то болячки. Пусть земля ему будет пухом, прекрасный был командир и лётчик.

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Можно еще добавить:
> после чего в звании генерала командовал РЦ где то на западе и к великому сожалению скоропостижно скончался от какой то болячки. Пусть земля ему будет пухом, прекрасный был командир и лётчик.


Не знал.  Печальная новость.

----------


## МВМ

Привет Андрею Гладченко и всем кто прочитает! Я Меркулов Виктор. В 300 апиб 83-89 г.г.  НШ 1 аэ. Кто помнит- ответьте.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я Меркулов Виктор. В 300 апиб 83-89 г.г.  НШ 1 аэ. Кто помнит- ответьте.


Виктор, рад видеть Вас на форуме! Хоть мы и небыли лично знакомы (я служил в 300 апиб в ТЭЧ до мая 1983г.). Виктор, не могли бы Вы рассказать, все, что помните по истории 300 апиб. Интересует  история формирования полка, краткая история периода 
"до Миг-27", подробнейшая история периода "Миг-27", освоение машины, участие 
в учениях, личный состав, аварийность и многое другое... Любые воспоминания очень полезны, из таких фрагментов и складывается полная картина. К сожалению, история 300 АПИБ оказалась так незаслуженно забыта.

----------


## RA3DCS

Знамя 300 АПИБ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Командный состав 300 АПИБ 1983г.

----------


## RA3DCS

ТЭЧ 300 АПИБ

----------


## AntropovSergei

> ...история 300 АПИБ оказалась так незаслуженно забыта.


300 АПИБ вообще и в частности как часть советских ВВС против кого был больше направлен?
Кто был большим врагом? 
НАТО + Япония? 
Китай?

----------


## PPV

Из истории 300 АПИБ (ИАП):
Полк сформирован в декабре 1940-го на ст. Архара Амурской ж/д., основой формирования стали выпускники военных летных школ, а также часть личного состава 29 ИАП, выходцем из которого был и первый командир полка – м-р К. Михайлов. На вооружении полка были самолеты И-16, УТИ -4. Полк вошел в состав 69 ИАД ВВС 15 армии, затем некоторое время – в составе 97 ИАД, а в 1942 году – в непосредственном подчинении ВВС 15 армии. В июле 1942 года полк вошел в состав 254 ИАД 10 ВА Дальневосточного фронта. В 1944 году перевооружен на самолеты Як-7Б. При этом, в период с 1941 и до августа 1945-го полк базировался на аэродроме Бабстово (ЕАО). В августе 1945-го полк в составе 254 ИАД вошел в состав 12 ВА, в августе – сентябре 1945-го участвовал в БД против империалистической Японии. 
В октябре 1945-го полк перебазирован на аэродром Гаровка. В ноябре 1945-го, в связи с высадкой в Китае войск полевого корпуса армии США, управление полка и две эскадрильи перебазировали на аэродром Мукден, а еще одну АЭ – на аэродром Чанчунь, для прикрытия частей 6-й Гв. ТА, которые были передислоцированы в Мукден из Забайкалья. С 9 сентября 1945 года полк приступил к боевой работе – выполнял вылеты на разведку в район портов Желтого моря.
В марте 1946 года полк был перебазирован обратно на аэродром Гаровка, а в июле 1946-го в составе 254 ИАД – на аэродром Куйбышевка-восточная (Белогорск) Амурской области.
В 1947 году в составе 254 ИАД вошел в состав 12 САК 12 ВА (с 1949 года – 45 ВА).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Из истории 300 АПИБ (ИАП):
> Полк сформирован в декабре 1940-го на ст. Архара Амурской ж/д.,.......


Спасибо большое за информацию!
На сколько я помню из стенда висевшего в штабе, датой создания полка (официально по крайней мере) является 1945 год. Очень хотелось бы узнать историю полка в послевоенный период  вплоть до 1980 года!

----------


## n.chistiakov

> Привет Андрею Гладченко и всем кто прочитает! Я Меркулов Виктор. В 300 апиб 83-89 г.г.  НШ 1 аэ. Кто помнит- ответьте.


Витя ты не помниш начальника штаба 2 аэ?

----------


## Любимов Виктор

Привет всем кто меня знает!

----------


## Любимов Виктор

> Привет Андрею Гладченко и всем кто прочитает! Я Меркулов Виктор. В 300 апиб 83-89 г.г.  НШ 1 аэ. Кто помнит- ответьте.


Меркулов привет

----------


## balu109

добавлю пару фоток, случайно познакомился с дочерью  замначальника ТЭЧ, Полякова.

----------


## RA3DCS

> добавлю пару фоток, случайно познакомился с дочерью  замначальника ТЭЧ, Полякова.


Спасибо, а о судьбе самого Полякова, есть какая информация?

----------


## balu109

> Спасибо, а о судьбе самого Полякова, есть какая информация?


да какая - жив-здоров, чего и всем желаю. живет в Харькове, могу свести. электронной связи не имеет, но, думаю, можно через дочь

----------


## RA3DCS

300 АПИБ начало 80годов. Бортовые номера самолетов  3-аэ изд. 23БМ  25,26,27,29,30,32,33,35,34,36,37.    изд. 23УБ – 81

Возможно список неполный, может, кто сможет дополнить и уточнить

----------


## RA3DCS

Переяславка — военный аэродром в Хабаровском крае, расположенный северо-восточнее посёлка Переяславка. Позывной «Кулон».
До 1989 года на аэродроме базировалось два полка — 300 апиб на самолетах МиГ-27 и 302 апиб на самолетах Су-15, Су-17М4. 1 аэ 302 апиб участвовала в боевых действиях в Республике Афганистан с аэродрома Какайды. В 1989 году 300 апиб был расформирован. В 1990 году 302 апиб получил фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М из НАПО и получил наименование 302 бап. 1 декабря 2009 года полк был расформирован. На этом закончилась военная жизнь гарнизона.
Попытаемся воссоздать место расположения 300 АПИБ.

1.	КПП
2.	Караульное помещение.
3.	Склад ГСМ
4.	Склад АТИ
5.	ТЭЧ
6.	Учебный корпус.
7.	Штаб 
8.	Стоянка 1 – АЭ
9.	Стоянка 2 – АЭ
10.	 Стоянка 3 – АЭ
11.	ТЭЧ 302 полка.
12.	Дорога в гарнизон Переяславка-2
13.	Стоянки 302 полка.
14.	СКП.

----------


## RA3DCS

Январь 1982 г. 302 полк ПВО Хабаровский край, Переяславка-2  катастрофа Су-17 или СУ-15 во время ночных полетов погиб начальник службы безопасности ВВС ДВО полковник Сыроватский Ю.П.

Есть у кого более подробная информация по этой катастрофе?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Есть у кого более подробная информация по этой катастрофе?


На форуме при сайте Борисоглебского ВВАУЛ рассказали подробности.

==================================================  =======
Полковник Сыроватский погиб на Су-15, полет был рядовой перехват в/ц на средней высоте ночью в СМУ, погода на точке облачность, нижний край порядка 800-1000м, временами срывался легкий снежок, на маршруте сильный снегопад. За цель шел Володя Песков, все шло штатно, наведение, захват цели, сближение...... 
...Искали 10 суток,  летали на вертолетах наблюдателями по 5-6 человек, в тайге была организована база с наземной поисковой группой, 
там же и вертолеты садились для отдыха и координации усилий. 
Разведчики сделали фотосъемку района падения, весь полк на коленях с лупами лазил по этим снимкам. 
...Нашли случайно, снег все покрыл, увидели сломанную сосну, ушел почти вертикально в землю.... 
...Предположительно захватил землю, вошел в крутую спираль, когда это определил, не стал прыгать, а боролся за самолет.... 
....Прекрасный был человек, спокойный, рассудительный, порядочный...

 При поиске  упал вертолет полный наблюдателей-летчиков...слава богу все живы остались, покалечились некоторые, но живы...через несколько часов на них вышла наземная группа...

----------


## RA3DCS

Заброшенные капониры на краю летного поля.

----------


## RA3DCS

Нарисовал схему посадки аэродрома Переяславка (Кулон). Частоты связи, канал РСБН, значения высот указаны условно, поскольку точных данных нет. Посмотрите, может, еще какие неточности обнаружите.

----------


## Ascon

Добрый день друзья! Служил я в 300-м полку двухгодичником с 1987 по 1989 год в ТЭЧ, группа радио. Начальником ТЭЧ тогда был майор Демочкин. Начальником группы РЭО был капитан Дубовцов. Живу сейчас в Харькове. Александр.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Добрый день друзья! Служил я в 300-м полку двухгодичником с 1987 по 1989 год в ТЭЧ, группа радио.


Александр!
Рад встретить сослуживца 300 АПИБ. На вашу службу выпал период расформирования полка. Можете поподробней про это рассказать?

----------


## Ascon

Я уволился в апреле 1989 года и не застал расформирование полка, это случилось несколько позже. А вот мой товарищ,Саня Бурдеев, тоже двухгодичник как раз присутствовал при этом. Он ушел в запас чуть позже из-за того, что был в командировке в Афгане (Шиндант). Мы должны были с ним вдвоем ехать, но пришла одна разнарядка и его отправили как холостяка. Я у него узнаю подробности и напишу, а может он сам отпишет, кину ему ссылку. Если что-то интересует пишите, готов поделиться воспоминаниями.

----------


## Александр Бурдеев

Привет однополчанам!
Мне, слава богу, не пришлось пережить расформирование полка, т.к. я демобилизовался 16 мая 1989 года (после вывода из Афгана затупил и не уволился сразу после расформирования в/ч 065235 (302 ОВЭ) в Кагане). До сих пор вспоминаю свою службу в 300-м с удовольствием и грустью. Жалко полк.
Кстати, видел по новостям на телеканале "Интер", Украина выступление нашего заместителя командира полка п/п-ка Пиллера. Он коментировал случай. когда
на авиашоу в Скнилове упал СУ-27 и погибло 88 человек. Жил тогда в Виннице 
(там находится штаб ВВС Украины) и был уже отставником.

----------


## Grigorev

Привет всем однополчанам! Я, Григорьев Леонид, служил в 86-88гг в 300 АБИП(двухгодичник). Служил я в ТЭЧ, в группе радио ( обслуживал РСБНы и РСДНы).
В 86-87г начальником группы РЭО был капитан Погребной, потом он перевелся в Хабаровск(низкий ему поклон, очень хороший командир). 
А с Вами Александр, мы в одной лаборатории сидели наверное? Извините, память слегка подводит. 
Пишите пожалуйста, кто меня помнит.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Служил я в ТЭЧ, в группе радио ( обслуживал РСБНы и РСДНы).


Леонид, подскажите номера каналов РСБН (навигация, посадка) какие в Переяславке были?

----------


## RA3DCS

Однополчане, Подскажите на период 88-89 г., какая матчасть была в полку? В начале 80 годов. 1 аэ – Изд 23БК, 2-3 аэ – Изд.-23БМ  ну и спарки 23УБ соответственно.

----------


## Ascon

> Привет всем однополчанам! Я, Григорьев Леонид, служил в 86-88гг в 300 АБИП(двухгодичник). Служил я в ТЭЧ, в группе радио ( обслуживал РСБНы и РСДНы).
> В 86-87г начальником группы РЭО был капитан Погребной, потом он перевелся в Хабаровск(низкий ему поклон, очень хороший командир). 
> А с Вами Александр, мы в одной лаборатории сидели наверное? Извините, память слегка подводит. 
> Пишите пожалуйста, кто меня помнит.


Леха, ПРИВЕТ!!!! Как я рад тебя слышать!!!! Конечно же мы с тобой служили вместе. Я тебя долго искал. Связался с Валерой Меркуловым и Валерой Веселковым, спрашивал про тебя, но они ничего не могли ответить. Почему обращаешься ко мне на ВЫ? Напиши о себе. А Погребному и от меня большой привет, хороший мужик.На сайте одноклассники есть группа Переяславка, там много фотографий и конечно же есть знакомые. Привет Альсие от меня и от Оли.

----------


## RA3DCS

Из истории поселка ПЕРЕЯСЛАВКА: 

"Основан в 1895 году переселенцами, прибывшими на Дальний Восток сухопутным путем через Сибирь из Полтавской губернии, села Лукаши Переяславского уезда. Бедные безземельные крестьяне надеялись на лучшую долю. До Хабаровска добирались на повозках, паромах, пароходах и плотах. Место для обустройства выбрали прекрасное — на живописном холме у высокого берега Кии. Названо было поселение Сергеева—Михайловка — в честь генерал — губернатора Приамурского Сергея Михайловича Духовского. Занимались в основном сельским хозяйством, позже, с момента открытия Уссурийской железной дороги в сентябре 1897 года, работали и на железной дороге, заготавливали лес. 

Статус посёлка городского типа — с 1962 года."

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21СМ стоит в гарнизоне п. Переяслaвка. К сожалению, самолет никакого отношения к Переяславке не имеет, он из Галенок. Очень жаль, что в свое время, на постамент не поставили МиГ-27 из 300-го полка или Сушку 302-го.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Уважаемый RA3DCS,а вы не в курсе насчёт ещё одной достопримечательности  гарнизона ?
В 1991 году мне довелось быть в Переясловке на сборах.Тогда же и увидел посреди гарнизона паровоз.Да-да.Самый настоящий паровоз.На моё удивление (и не только моё)местные ребята дали необходимые разъяснения.Что это не просто паровоз.Это - "памятник Кукаркину".В своё время этот самый г-н Кукаркин был в Переясловке командиром ОБАТО.Однажды его посетила благая идея.Что бы сэкономить топливо,финансовые и прочие средства он решил вместо гарнизонной котельной отапливаться посредством паровозной топки.Паровоз был доставлен в гарнизон.И на этом дело закончилось.В феврале-марте 1991 года этот "мастодонт" стоял,как говорится,без окон,без дверей и представлял интерес,разве что, для детей гарнизона.Ну и ещё,возможно,как исторический экземпляр российских(советских) железных дорог.

П.С. А  полковник Кукаркин (И.О.-не помню) на тот момент был уже начальником тыла 303 адиб в Уссурийске,где и я имел честь с ним познакомиться.
Интересно было бы узнать судьбу этого "памятника рукотворного".

----------


## RA3DCS

Очень может быть. Я помню в начале 70 годов у нас фабрика «Красный Восток» таким способом отапливалась. Отслуживший свой век на железной дороге паровоз загоняли на территорию фабрики, пристыковывали  к системе отопления и паровоз служил кочегаркой. . Вот только интересно как в Переяславку его притащили, железнодорожной ветки там нет! Надо у ветеранов узнать!

----------


## RA3DCS

Заброшенный гарнизон Переяславка-2
Фото с сайта Хабаровский Диггер клуб.

----------


## RA3DCS

Заброшенный гарнизон Переяславка-2
Продолжение.

----------


## RA3DCS

Заброшенный гарнизон Переяславка-2
Продолжение-2.

----------


## RA3DCS

Заброшенный гарнизон Переяславка-2
Продолжение-3.

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

16 июня 1965 г. после окончания ШМАС, я прибыл в 300-ый ордена Красной Звезды АИП ПВО в.ч. 65373 п/о Екатеринославка-2 (ныне Переяславка-2). Был зачислен в 1-ую АЭ майора Тодосийчук, в группу РО и РТО капитана Гнусова. Командир полка п/п-к Филин, нач. штаба п/п-к Бегунов, инженер полка п/п-к Ващенко, кадровик к-н Царегородцев. Из лётчиков хорошо помню к-на Проценко, техники ст/л-т Огнев, л-т Кобяшев.Наш полк летал на МиГ-17. В эскадрилье было 12 МиГ-ов, в том числе одна "спарка" УТИ МиГ-15. Где-то в 1967 году начались разговоры о переучивании на новую технику. На Аэродроме базировался еще Братский полк. Немного захватил когда они летали на МиГ-19. Потом эти самолеты куда-то перегнали. Личный состав нашего полка (срочники) размещался на втором этаже левого крыла казармы (вид от столовой). В казарме, в комнате боевой славы висел стэнд о боевом пути части, с фотографиями солдат, служившими в 50-е годы.  О службе в тот период сохранились теплые воспоминания, хорошие и добрые отношения лётчиков и техников, отеческая забота старшины роты (он же старшина ТЭЧ), старшины Веретенникова. В ноябре 1967 года, я был демобилизован и уехал домой...

----------


## RA3DCS

> 16 июня 1965 г. после окончания ШМАС, я прибыл в 300-ый ордена Красной Звезды АИП ПВО в.ч. 65373 ...


Геннадий Спасибо за ваши воспоминания! Полковое поколение 80 годов совсем не хочет общаться на тему истории своего 300 АПИБ. Вы не можете уточнить, точную дату формирования полка?  В моей памяти датой создания полка  является 1945 год. Возможно, я что то и путаю?

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

Из стенда боевого пути полка помню что полк принимал участие в боевых действиях с лета 1945 года и базировался близ города Мукден(недалеко от Порт - Артура). А до 45-го года базировался в ЕАО. Из воспоминаний о своей службе: Летом 1965-го года на аэродроме вели ремонтные работы и полк был размещен по аэродромам ПВО. Через неделю после прибытия в часть меня направили по месту временного базирования 1-ой эскадрильи в с. Новоросье Шкотовского района, а в сентябре нас перебросили на 10-ый участок Хабаровска. И уже к ноябрю мы вернулись на свой аэродром. Я был шокирован фотографиями заброшенного гарнизона, все-таки с ним связаны лучшие годы моей жизни.

----------


## RA3DCS

> .... Я был шокирован фотографиями заброшенного гарнизона, все-таки с ним связаны лучшие годы моей жизни.


Судьбы Переяславских полков очень похожи. 300 АПИБ был расформирован в 1989, но жизнь гарнизона еще продолжалась, а с расформированием 302 БАП – в 2009 умерла почти совсем. Как рассказали ребята с диггер клуба, были они там два раза зимой и летом и за этот период некоторые объекты гарнизона растащили до неузнаваемости.  
Геннадий, у Вас не сохранилось фотографий гарнизона периода вашей службы?

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

> Геннадий, у Вас не сохранилось фотографий гарнизона периода вашей службы?


Высылаю выборочные фотографии.

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

В 1967г. гарнизон не был огорожен и КПП не было. Стояли 2 металлических столбика, символизирующие въезд. Кстати, а что за трехэтажное здание справа от КПП? И где располагалась рота 302-го полка до 2009-го года? Уж очень сильно травой вокруг казармы заросло. А вот ДОСА осталось нетронутым. А в  гарнизоне что вообще военных нет? Ведь аэродром стратегический, за ним уход нужен, охрана.
При нас капониров не было, самолёты стояли на открытых стоянках.

----------


## RA3DCS

Геннадий большое спасибо за фотографии.
Здание вашей казармы в 80 годах было казармой 302 полка. Гарнизон вначале 80 тоже огорожен не был,  был только забор по 10 метров в каждую сторону от КПП, а дальше пустырь, а вправо овраг. Здание сразу за КПП это штаб 202 полка его не было в 80 годах, и видимо построили уже после расформирования 300 АПИБ. На заднем плане Вашей фотографии Кольцов Саня это видимо гарнизонная столовая. Геннадий, штаб 300 полка, где в Ваше время располагался? В 80 годы он был на аэродроме.
В 80 годы в Переяславке был отдельный батальон связи радиотехнического обеспечения в/ч 13761 в мае 1983 их поселили на 3 этаже казармы 300 апиб потеснив полк.

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

Дополняю коллекцию фотографий...

----------


## muk33

Интересно соотношение: 300 полк - в/ч 65373, а соседний (на 10-м участке) 301-й иап - в/ч 65383. Кстати насчет даты формирования - вряд ли 301-й появился раньше 300-го, а 301 сформирован в ноябре 1940-го.

----------


## PPV

> Интересно соотношение: 300 полк - в/ч 65373, а соседний (на 10-м участке) 301-й иап - в/ч 65383. Кстати насчет даты формирования - вряд ли 301-й появился раньше 300-го, а 301 сформирован в ноябре 1940-го.


Я ведь уже писал выше (пост № 19), это данные из официального источника, выписка из формуляра полка. 
Время формирования обоих полков примерно одинаковое, декабрь 1940 - январь 1941-го, и места формирования в одном и том же регионе, ЕАО. В 1942-43 г.г. оба полка вошли в состав одной дивизии - 254 иад (в/ч 65371). Кстати, туда же со временем вошел и третий полк - 302 иап, он также сформирован в ЕАО в 12.1940-03.1941, а вот у него номер в/ч уже другой -78610.

----------


## PPV

Геннадий! 
Большое спасибо за отличную подборку фотографий, вместе с Вашими воспоминаниями это очень хорошо передает дух эпохи...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ведь аэродром стратегический, за ним уход нужен, охрана.


Вот охрана въезда на аэродром. Позиции РЛС еще охраняют, пока.

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

> Вот охрана въезда на аэродром. Позиции РЛС еще охраняют, пока.


Штаб 300-го полка находился в 3-х этажном здании на 1 - ом этаже рядом с казармой (фото " У штаба " ). Через дорогу от крыльца была площадка для построения полка. Сюда же приходили машины для отправки личного состава на аэродром. Штабы других подразделений находились в этом же здании на 2-3 -м этажах. Вход у них был с обратной стороны(от столовой), Там же был спорт городок и стояла трибуна для смотра войск при проведении праздничных мероприятий, а так же плац. С торца здания(вид от проходной) был кабинет особиста.
В штабе 300- го полка был пост 1-- охраняли знамёна обоих полков поочереди с 302-м полком по месяцу. Среди ребят было за честь пойти в наряд под знамя.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В штабе 300- го полка был пост 1-- охраняли знамёна обоих полков поочереди с 302-м полком по месяцу.


В наше время на знаменный караул ходили только  ТЭЧ. Караул состоял из 4 человек, начальник караула – сержант и три караульных. Один раз в месяц был «большой» караул (так мы его называли), когда полк подменял батальонную роту охраны. Посты были территории 1, 2, 3 эскадрильи,  ТЭЧ, склад ГСМ, склад АТИ, склад вооружения (по дороге в гарнизон), и автопарк в самом гарнизоне. Караульное помещение находилось на аэродроме.  И еще был «маленький» караул на гауптвахту.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Среди ребят было за честь пойти в наряд под знамя.


Современная молодежь этого уже не поймет.

Знамена 300 и 302 полков. На цветном снимке прощание со знаменем 302 полка.

----------


## RA3DCS

> .... туда же со временем вошел и третий полк - 302 иап, он также сформирован в ЕАО в 12.1940-03.1941, а вот у него номер в/ч уже другой -78610.


Немножко истории 302 полка.

302 ИАП начал формироваться 14.12.1940 года по указанию командующего ВВС дальневосточного фронта генерала Жигалова. Формирование полка было возложено на помощника командира 76 штурмового полка капитана Федченко. Место формирования -село Бобстово ЕАО. Основой 302 ИАП была 3 эсадрилия 76 ШАП, состав эскадры 17 летчиков, 12 техников, самолётов И-16 13шт., УТИ-4 1 шт., Р-5 1 шт. По уровню подготовки л/с только приступил к выполнению самостоятельных полётов по технике пилотирования. Молодой лётный состав для формирования полка прибыл из 168 РАП 18 чел., из 166 РАП 10 чел., из качи 7 сержантов-пилотов. Материальная часть в полк поступила 5.01.1941 г. из 47 ШАП.В июле 1942 г. полк перебазировался в село Башмак ЕАО. 9.08.1945 г. наш полка вступил в боевые действия против японцев на территории Маньчжурии и находился на фронте по 28.08.1945 г.За время боевых действий полк провёл 133 боевых вылета. В октябре 1945 г. полк перебазировался на аэр. Хабаровска В 1946 г. полк в полном составе передислоцировался на аэроузел Куйбышев-восточная аэр. Белоногово.3.06.1948 г.полк перебазирован на аэр. Бабстово. Затем в октябре 1952 г. полк возвращается на аэр. Большой г.Хабаровска. С 11 ноября 1958 г. полк базируется на аэродроме Переяславка. В 1961 полк вошёл в состав войск ПВО. В мае 1970 полк переучился на новую авиационную технику СУ-15. С 1983 полк передается в ИБА и осваивает СУ-17 М4.В соответствии с распоряжением ГК ВВС в составе группировки действующей с территории Туркво в интересах 40 армии действовала 1 АЭ 302 АПИБ. 10.11.1988 г.началось перебазирование на аер. Кокайты. Личный состав полка с 17.11.19988 по 15.02.1989 принял участие в боевых действиях. За время боевых действий было совершено 2,5 тысячи самолёто-вылетов. В отдельные дни эскадрилья делала до 57 вылетов. В среднем каждый лётчик совершил по 140 боевых вылетов. За выполнение долга перед Родиной 41 военнослужащий был награждён орденами и медалями. С 1990 г. л/с полка летает на самолётах СУ-24М. За время существования полк летал на самолётах 16 типов И-15,И-16,УТИ-4,Р-5,УТ-2,ПО-2,ЯК-9,ЛА-7,ЯК-11,МИГ-17,МИГ-17ПФ,МИГ-19,СУ-7,СУ-15,СУ-17М-4,СУ-24М. Красное знамя части было вручено 14.08.1943 г. указом президиума ВС СССР от 21.12.1942 г.Годовой праздник полка приурочен к моменту окончательного формирования полка приказ МО ВС СССР от 23 августа 1949 г.

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

Караулка "под знамя" была пристроена к губе с торца от санчасти. На губу в караул не ходили т. к. там были свои "чмыри" с комендантского взвода. Ещё караулка была около склада ГСМ и около второй зоны на аэродроме. Роту охраны подменяли только на праздники, раза два - три в год.

----------


## RA3DCS

Геннадий, все забываю спросить покрытие ВПП и рулежек при Вас было из металлических полос?

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

> Геннадий, все забываю спросить покрытие ВПП и рулежек при Вас было из металлических полос?


В 1965г. был ремонт полосы, металл убрали и постелили бетон. На стоянках и рулёжках оставили металлические полосы. А в 1967 г. по стоянкам провели питание, сразу пропала необходимость таскать за собой АПА по всей стоянке. Ежегодно в августе летали на грунтовые аэродромы для отработки полётов с грунта. В основном в Поздеевку.
Один раз при перегонке МИГ-17, на посаде в Украинке, подломилось переднее шасси. Всё обошлось, но мне пришлось везти туда исправное шасси с Переяславки-2.
Никак не могу привыкнуть к названию Переяславка-2. У нас был адрес: п/о Екатеринославка-2 в/ч 65373. До связи.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В 1965г. был ремонт полосы, металл убрали и постелили бетон. На стоянках и рулёжках оставили металлические полосы. А в 1967 г. по стоянкам провели питание, сразу пропала необходимость таскать за собой АПА по всей стоянке.......Никак не могу привыкнуть к названию Переяславка-2. У нас был адрес: п/о Екатеринославка-2 в/ч 65373. До связи.


Геннадий спасибо за информацию!
В 80 годах кругом был бетон. Стационарного питания на стоянках нигде не было только в здании новой ТЭЧ, а на стоянках питание было только с АПА. Заправочных колонок тоже нигде не было заправляли с ТЗ.
Почтовый адрес был уже 682921 Хабаровский край, район Сергея Лазо, пос. Переяславка-2

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

Добавляю еще фото...

----------


## RA3DCS

Геннадий, подскажите в Ваше время в 300 полку где была ТЭЧ? В 1981 году ТЭЧ представляла собой небольшое кирпичное одноэтажное здание, несколько металлических ангаров и две палатки для ремонта самолетов (в которые входили впритык по два МиГ-27). После уже переехали в новое здание ТЭЧ .
На этом фото, на заднем фоне видна ТЭЧ 302 полка.

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

> Геннадий, подскажите в Ваше время в 300 полку где была ТЭЧ?.


ТЭЧ располагалась в районе стоянки 1-АЭ, примерно напротив КП полётов. Там же у КП стояли ДС (дежурные средства). ТЭЧ занимала небольшое одноэтажное здание со своей котельной. Был один ангар и палатка для ремонта самолётов. Отопление- ветродуйки на керосине.В здании работали ремонтники- радисты, прибористы, оружейники. Механики работали в ангаре, да в палатке.
Да, на стоянке механики тоже заправляли с ТЗ, а вот во 2-й зоне всё было цивильно К концу 1967 г. там начали строить помещение для ЛС с комнатой приёма пищи.

----------


## PPV

> Немножко истории 302 полка.
> 
> 302 ИАП начал формироваться 14.12.1940 года по указанию командующего ВВС дальневосточного фронта генерала Жигалова. ...


Командующим ВВС ДВФ был П.Ф. Жигарев...
Позволю себе добавить список командиров 302 иап, правда, неполный:
м-р Федченко     (1941)
м-р Демиденко    (1946)
пп Барановский  (1949)
м-р Дорогинин    (1950)
пп Токаренко      (1952-53)
пп  М.Е. Аксенгор      (1956-58)
пп  Е.И. Рассолодин  (1959-60)
пп  П.Ф. Аникин        (1960-64)
пп  В.С. Пономарев   (1964-65)
пп  Ю.Г. Щапин         (1974-75)

----------


## RA3DCS

Андрей Сковородников. Дозаправка в воздухе. Су-24. Переяславка-2. ВИДЕО
http://video.mail.ru/mail/biggizavr/55/55.html

Андрей Сковородников. Звено Су-24М. Переяславка-2. ВИДЕО
http://video.mail.ru/mail/biggizavr/55/155.html

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

Нашел в одноклассниках группу - "Переяславка в наших сердцах". Но там офицеры и члены их семей с 302-го полка, а хотелось бы увидеть кого-нибудь из своих сослуживцев. Александр, смотрел твою схему аэродрома - многое изменилось, и штаба там не было, и учебного корпуса. А склад ГСМ находился по дороге в гарнизон, слева перед стрельбищем, а далее справа, караулка и склад вооружения. Рядом с СКП стояли ДС. Мы дежурили только днем, а на ночь нас меняли Су-7 с десятого участка. До 67-го года тхническую форму хранили в шкафах в казарме, после завтрака переодевались и шли на построение. Зимой было хорошо,а с 67-го года увезли все на стоянку и переодевались там, пришлось зимой давать "дубака", пока доедешь до аэродрома в шинели, а потом одевать промерзший за ночь ТехМех (домики не отапливались). В каптерках у старшин висели бушлаты, но их не давали. На вооружении были карабины СКС-10, огневая подготовка была слабенькая, основной упор делали на техническую учебу и освоение смежных специальностей. 
 Александр, а какие были взаимоотношения между молодыми и старослужащими в период твоей службы и в чем это выражалось?

----------


## RA3DCS

> До 67-го года тхническую форму хранили в шкафах в казарме, после завтрака переодевались и шли на построение. Зимой было хорошо,а с 67-го года увезли все на стоянку и переодевались там….


У нас технички хранилась в казарме. У каждой группы была своя коптерка (такая ниша с дверью для техничек). В столовую в техничках не пускали, так что переодевались 4 раза в день. 




> На вооружении были карабины СКС-10, огневая подготовка была слабенькая, основной упор делали на техническую учебу и освоение смежных специальностей…


Тоже самое и у нас было. Стреляли всего 4 раза из них 2 раза в учебке. 
Личное оружие было АК даже номер помню СЮ-5767, но автоматов на всех не хватало, только на второй год был постоянно закреплен АК. Объяснялось это тем, что по штату в ТЭЧ должно быть много прапорщиков, а им положены ПМ.





> Александр, а какие были взаимоотношения между молодыми и старослужащими в период твоей службы и в чем это выражалось?


Как везде было деление на кланы (Щеглы, Фазаны, Деды и Дембеля). По прибытию молодых в полк их закрепляли за «Дембелем» задача его была обучить по специальности. Пока молодые не получат допуск к самостоятельной работе «дембелей» домой не отпускали. Особой «Дедовщины» в 300 полку не было. Разумеется, вся работа по уборке территорий на аэродроме и в казарме ложилась на плечи молодых, но это нормально. По крайней мере, в ТЭЧ из дедов никто «ночных полетов» не устраивал (что было по слухам в 302 полку). Еще одно важное обстоятельство, что у нас в помещении ТЭЧ находилась комната дежурного по полку. В казарме постоянно находился дежурный офицер.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 16 июня 1965 г. после окончания ШМАС...


Геннадий, встретил Ваше сообщение на сайте выпускников Школ Младших Авиационных   Специалистов выходит, мы с Вами еще и один ШМАС заканчивали, в/ч 03140 пос. Ванино Советская Гавань,  только в 1981 он уже ВАШМ назывался. Не сохранилось ли у Вас фотографий из ШМАС-а?

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

> Стреляли всего 4 раза из них.


    Под осень 67-го года принесли со склада 2 автомата, цинки с патронами и гранаты. Поехали на стрельбище, где устроили нам боевой ликбез, настрелялись вволю. Потом, уже дома, узнал, что за Амуром Китайцы "зашевелились". 




> Как везде было деление на кланы (Щеглы, Фазаны, Деды и Дембеля)


    Александр! Поясни как в 2 года с учебкой вмещалось 4 клана? У нас это не практиковалось, были салаги, фазаны и дембеля (По году на каждого) Но практичеки разделения не было. Кроме нарядов и работы, где каждый выполнял свои функции согласно положения. Молодые это понимали и воспринимали как должное. Дежурных офицеров в казарме не было, на отбой приходил дежурный по полку, но после отбоя уходил в штаб. На стоянке работали до обеда, редкий случай когда приходилось приезжать после обеда (парковый день, регламентные работы). В основном с обеда проводили различные мероприятия, Полит-учеба, уборка, и т.д. Контрактников в то время не было, только старшины эскадрили, да на складах. С техникой работали только ребята срочной службы. 




> Геннадий, встретил Ваше сообщение на сайте выпускников Школ Младших Авиационных Специалистов


    На сайте я уже писал о своем пребывании в ШМАС, у меня сохранились пара личных фотографий, но они не представят интерес. В основном то и вспомнить нечего, было все однообразно, правда ходил пару раз в увольнение на сортировку, был в Ванино, в 41-ом полку. А так в основном в гарнизоне постигали тяготы и лишения солдатской службы.
    Раньше часто бывал  в Хабаровске, все собирался заехать в гарнизон, но так и не получилось. 
    Александр, а ты сам не из Хабаровска? В ТЭЧ служили двое хабаровчан, я пытался их искать, но не нашел. А съездить в гарнизон хотелось бы. Из ШМАСа нас выпускали рядовыми, были разговоры, что хотели сделать школу сержантов.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр! Поясни как в 2 года с учебкой вмещалось 4 клана? У нас это не практиковалось, были салаги, фазаны и дембеля (По году на каждого) .


Геннадий, фактически тоже основных три клана было. «Дембеля» - период от приказа Министра Обороны на увольнение, до отправки домой – 2, 3 месяца.




> Дежурных офицеров в казарме не было, на отбой приходил дежурный по полку, но после отбоя уходил в штаб. .


У нас кабинет дежурного по полку находился  в казарме на первом этаже в ТЭЧ, а в штабе (на аэродроме) был помощник дежурного по полку.




> Александр, а ты сам не из Хабаровска?. .


Нет, Геннадий я с московской области.
Геннадий, в ШМАСЕ при Вас какая техника на учебном аэродроме была?

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

> У нас кабинет дежурного по полку находился  в казарме на первом этаже в ТЭЧ


Личный состав ТЭЧ разве размещался в казарме отдельно от эскадрилий? 
Может я что не понял? У нас в казарме размещались и эскадрильи, и ТЭЧ, и управление в одном месте. 




> в ШМАСЕ при Вас какая техника на учебном аэродроме была?


На стоянке стояли МиГ-17 и МиГ-19, а также стэнд для изучения двигателя самолёта. Практических занятий было мало, в основном теория. Аппаратура была простейшая. Ламповая РСИУ-3М четырех канальная с гетеродинной настройкой, АРК-5, РВ-2, "свой-чужой" - Хром. Очень много неудобств доставлял монтаж-демонтаж АРК-5, поскольку он находился над лафетом. Несмотря на простоту оборудования, отказов было мало. 

Александр, а где находился пост и караулка по охране знамени? И что стало в помещении бывшего штаба?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Личный состав ТЭЧ разве размещался в казарме отдельно от эскадрилий? 
> Может я что не понял? У нас в казарме размещались и эскадрильи, и ТЭЧ, и управление в одном месте.


Геннадий у нас полк занимал половину трехэтажного здания. 1этаж занимала ТЭЧ, 2- управление и 1 АЭ, 3-этаж делили 2 и 3 АЭ. В ТЭЧ даже кровати были в один ярус. Но в апреле 1983 года на третий этаж поселили отдельный батальон связи радиотехнического обеспечения в/ч 13761 на первый этаж в ТЭЧ переместили управление и 1 АЭ.




> На стоянке стояли МиГ-17 и МиГ-19, а также стенд для изучения двигателя самолёта. Практических занятий было мало, в основном теория.


При нас в ВАШМ самолетов было побольше. Но устаревшие. Матчасти (МиГ-21, МиГ-23. МиГ-25) которую изучали, на учебном аэродроме, не было. Все учили только по плакатам и схемам. В основном только теория.

----------


## RA3DCS

Гарнизон 10 участок. Когда то тут базировался 301 ИАП.
Как все брошенные гарнизоны похожи!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

Гарнизон 10 участок. (продолжение).

----------


## RA3DCS

Геннадий, за ваш период службы в Переяславке какие происшествия и предпосылки к летным  происшествиям были?
На моей памяти был один случай, не сход с подвески управляемой ракеты, которая сожгла половину стабилизатора. Александр Ильин, зам. ком. 1 АЭ  сумел посадить МиГ-27К с отгоревшей половиной стабилизатора. Затем поступил в Школу Летчиков Испытателей.
 23.03.83 м-р А. Ильин – погиб на спарке МиГ-23УБ (полет под шторкой) в Ахтубинске вместе с п-пком Головиным.

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

> Геннадий, за ваш период службы в Переяславке какие происшествия и предпосылки к летным  происшествиям были?


Александр, по 300-му полку я такого не припомню. Как-то всё обходилось. Один раз (я писал на форуме) при посадке в Украинке Амур. обл. подломилась передняя стойка шасси на МИГ-17, но всё обошлось благополучно.                                                                                                             У меня такой вопрос: день рождения полка мы отмечали 29-го декабря. В этот день личный состав полка собирали в ДОСА, звучали поздравления, присваивали звания и т. п. А когда полк стал базироваться в Переяславке ? 302-й перевели в Переяславку в ноябре 1958-го.  И что до этого было в гарнизоне и на аэродроме?

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Бывший командир 300-го ИАП Реутов Петр Иванович сейчас работает в "Госкорпорации по ОрВД" замом ген. директтора по безопасности. На днях посещал Хабаровский центр.

----------


## AntropovSergei

Может кто из "старичков" помнит фамилии офицеров из Хабаровска-47, которые отвечали за "спецбоеприпасы" для Переяславки? Конечно, если это не военная тайна )))
Сам из детства помню, как в конце 70х сослуживцы отца возили меня из Хабаровска-47 ~10-ти летним ребенком в Переяславку, где я сидел в кабине Миг-23БН, стоящего в ангаре.
Да, еще из воспоминаний, кого-то из офицеров ИАС, по их словам служивших в Переяславке, видел в Рубцовском ШМАСе, когда учился там на механика по СД.

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

Прилагаемая схема соответствует размещению личного состава срочной службы с 1964 по 1967 г.

----------


## степняк

> Ищу однополчан служивших в 300 АПИБ в/ч 65373 пос. Переяславка-2.
> ra3dcs@mail.ru
> Александр.


Привет однополчанам в\ч 65373 срочная служба 1979-1981 маи 1 аэ  комэска м-р Мухин нач штаба м-р Берешполец замполит м-р Никитин группа СД и САПС При мне получали БК кажется летом 1980 Учебка ШМАС Паплака 1979 маи -октябрь 5 рота м-р Вьюник 51 взвод к-н Титенко замком с-т Гусак Моя фамилия Москаленко Виктор из Буденновска может кому что напомнил отзовитесь

----------


## степняк

> Командный состав 300 АПИБ 1983г.


Александр !На фото  командныи состав кажется первыи офицер слева подполковник Гребенчук он был замполит полка у нас в 1980 году а второи офицер справа  маиор Сиренко ,он был инженер ИАС в 1 аэ  у меня есть техсостав 1 аэ  фотография где Сиренко проводит   инструктаж перед  полетами

----------


## Natasha

у меня подружка была в Переяславке - Аня Полякова в начале 80-х

----------


## Natasha

здравствуйте , ищу сослуживцев отца -  Майор Полищук Валерий Алексеевич , в\ч 23506 . может у кого есть он на фото , буду благодарна

----------


## Борис 1984-86

Здравствуйте!
Служил техником самолета Миг-27(кайра), в период 1984-86, первая эскадрилья, второе  звено, начальник ТЭЧ звена - капитан Бородюк, мой самолет бортовой номер 59. Напротив в капонире был борт 58 (техник-капитан Казанцев). На этом форуме есть фото самолета борт 55 - этот самолет нашего звена, техником  был Виталий. На моем самолете стоял движок изготовленый на УМЗ (Уфимский моторостроительный завод), чем я гордился, так как сам из Уфы (закончил Уфимский авиационный институт). В первой эскадрильи летали самые опытные летчики, поэтому полеты в основном ночью СМУ-сложные  метео-условия, минимум (3-5 вылетов в смену). В третью поступали новички из летных училищ - прикольно было видеть как при посадке они делали "козла", но без последствий. Готовить самолет к полету самое трудное было зимой, ночью, когда сильный ветер - дубак на бетонке конкретный. Так сказать школа мужества - очень пригодилась в дальнейшей жизни. Воспоминания о службе позитивные!
За время службы ни один самолет не падал, но происшествия были. Один раз по левому борту самолета (не помню бортового номера) забыли маленький лючок закрыть, при взлете он оторвался, чиркнул-повредил топливный бак. Летчик взлетел, увидел и сразу на посадку. Вижу самолет заходит на посадку, за ним шлейф как туман, сел, по рулежке рулит, а из него струя бьет керосина. Но не загорелся - все обошлось. Один раз ком.полка низко зашел на посадку - шасси зацепил верхушку дерева, тяги погнул, но тоже обошлось - сел. В штаб ДВО ВВС Хабаровска не доложили. ТЭЧи поставили задачу за ночь заменить тяги - все исправили.
Один раз по боевой тревоге выстроили все самолеты, спецы то-ли по АО или АВ (точно не помню), отстрелили 
"теплушки" вверх, хорошо ветер боковой был - упали сбоку от самолетов и от топливозапращиков, мог бы фейерверк быть славный! За год до меня (рассказывали), траву сухую обжигали в эскадрилье, вроде бы все нормально обожгли, время прошло и как начали рваться снаряды с эскадрильского склада (загорелась вроде бы тряпка масляная на входе в склад), не суть, главное все лежали за капонирами, а снаряды летали над головами - весело было, рассказывали.
Интересная служба была, единственный выходной - воскресенье - рыбалка классная, рыба необыкновенная (ауха, криворот,плеть, конь и другие), охота, собирали лимонник, кедровые шишки. Классное время было, хорошие сослуживцы.

----------


## RA3DCS

> За год до меня (рассказывали), траву сухую обжигали в эскадрилье, вроде бы все нормально обожгли, время прошло и как начали рваться снаряды с эскадрильского склада (загорелась вроде бы тряпка масляная на входе в склад), не суть, главное все лежали за капонирами, а снаряды летали над головами - весело было, рассказывали.


Этот случай действительно был весной 1983 года!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Служил техником самолета Миг-27(кайра), в период 1984-86, первая эскадрилья, второе  звено, начальник ТЭЧ звена - капитан Бородюк, мой самолет бортовой номер 59. Напротив в капонире был борт 58 (техник-капитан Казанцев). На этом форуме есть фото самолета борт 55 - этот самолет нашего звена, техником  был Виталий.


Борис, спасибо большое за информацию. К сожалению по истории 300 АПИБ очень мало информации. Не сохранилось ли у Вас записей о серийных номерах самолетах Вашего звена? Может фото того времени еще есть покажите! Очень жаль, что 300 полк оказался так незаслуженно забытым!

----------


## Валерий Пирожков

Пирожков Валерий , служба в в/ч 65373 , 1962-1965 годы, планшетист командного пункта обнаружения и наведения. В то время старшина роты Веретенников - настоящий мужик! Нас называл "сынки"ю

----------


## RA3DCS

> Пирожков Валерий , служба в в/ч 65373 , 1962-1965 годы, планшетист командного пункта обнаружения и наведения.


Валерий, фотографии тех лет сохранились какие?

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

Валерий, привет! А ведь мы с тобой пересекались по службе, всё-таки в одной казарме были пол-года. Я пришёл со ШМАСа в 1-ю АЭ в/ч 65373 в июне 65-го, а ты на дембель ушёл в ноябре 65-го. Я служил в группе РО и РТО. Нач. группы был капитан Гнусов, а командир отделения сержант Охрименко, твой годок. В ноябре 65-го он уехал домой. Старшина Веретенников был и при нас. Я в 67-м уезжал домой, он ещё служил. Ещё помню Зиганшина, вроде оружейник был, то же ваш годок.

----------


## Геннадий Медведев

> Валерий, привет! А ведь мы с тобой пересекались по службе, всё-таки в одной казарме были пол-года. Я пришёл со ШМАСа в 1-ю АЭ в/ч 65373 в июне 65-го, а ты на дембель ушёл в ноябре 65-го. Я служил в группе РО и РТО. Нач. группы был капитан Гнусов, а командир отделения сержант Охрименко, твой годок. В ноябре 65-го он уехал домой. Старшина Веретенников был и при нас. Я в 67-м уезжал домой, он ещё служил. Ещё помню Зиганшина, вроде оружейник был, то же ваш годок.


На первом фото на крыле УАЗика (2-ой слева): Иушин Володя, 1969г.
2-е -- на дембель, 3-- в столовой, На 6-м  на заднем плане слева штаб, прямо казарма.

----------


## RA3DCS

Время берет свое! Судя по спутниковым снимкам очень мало остается объектов от военного гарнизона Переяславка-2.

----------


## Fencer

> Время берет свое! Судя по спутниковым снимкам очень мало остается объектов от военного гарнизона Переяславка-2.


Если его бросили,не оставив там даже авиакомендатуры,то закономерный исход...

----------


## Fencer

Заброшенный гарнизон военного аэродрома "Кулон" (Переяславка-2)

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...8a91f768006bb3

----------


## RA3DCS

Из того, что сохранилось!
КПП гарнизона.

----------


## RA3DCS

Новое здание штаба 302 полка. В начале 80- х не было!

----------


## RA3DCS

Старое здание штаба 302 полка!

----------


## RA3DCS

Казарма 302 полка.

----------


## RA3DCS

Казарма 300-го полка!

----------


## RA3DCS

Учебный корпус с тренажером.
В начале 80-го его не было!

----------


## RA3DCS

Здание санчасти.

----------


## RA3DCS

Дом Офицеров Советской Армии сохранился в рабочем состоянии!

----------


## jonson2

Это здание штаба дивизии. Комдива как звали не помню, он при моей службе генерала получил, но зам. комдива точно полковник Гаврись Александр Сергеевич. Еще помню подполковника Любомира Ясиновского. А с торца, со стороны центрального КПП, на первом этаже был штаб отдельного батальона связи (в/ч 47024). Командиром его был майор Кушнир, если мне память не изменяет. На рубеже 90-91 годов гарнизон стал именоваться базой. Там договор с Китаем подписали о 100-километровой зоне.

----------


## stream

Заброшенные склады авиационных ракет военного аэродрома "Кулон"

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...d7c?&from=feed

----------

